# Outdoorsuperstore.com Warning!



## pnome (Aug 23, 2008)

Folks, I just want to warn you about this place.

I ordered a new shotgun barrel from them 3 and half weeks ago and I have heard NOTHING from them.  All attempts to reach customer service have failed.  Even tried to reach their parent company with no luck.

Good thing is, they haven't charged me for it yet.  It seems like no one is manning the store.

Just a warning you fellas might want to avoid this place.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 23, 2008)

pnome said:


> Folks, I just want to warn you about this place.
> 
> I ordered a new shotgun barrel from them 3 and half weeks ago and I have heard NOTHING from them. All attempts to reach customer service have failed. Even tried to reach their parent company with no luck.
> 
> ...


 

I do hope you have cancelled the charge on your credit card??


----------



## pnome (Aug 23, 2008)

60Grit said:


> I do hope you have cancelled the charge on your credit card??




Yeah, guess i need to do that.  It was such a great deal I keep hoping it'll turn out good.   Guess I should give up hope.


----------



## Todd E (Aug 23, 2008)

Not only that............

Keep an on-line check, daily, of that acct 
for new charges by another party !!!!!!


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 23, 2008)

I had the same thing happen to me last year.  I ordered two barrels, one came and the other is still on hold.  They only charged me for one barrel and they still show the other barrel on hold.  I can't seem to get an answer on the other barrel from them either.


----------



## pnome (Sep 10, 2008)

Update:

Looks like there is someone there after all, got this email from them today:



> <tt><tt>Thank you for your order.
> 
> We're sending you this email to let you know that we are aware of the
> severe delay in the shipment of your order. I am sure you are aware of
> ...


Needless to say, I have not re-submitted my order.


----------

